# Anyone in the stuart area wanna do some nightfishing?



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

When?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

ok i got a secret spot thats epic on an incoming tide, so if we could get an incoming tide around 8pmish , maybe some help from the moon, and it will be on. i gotta check the charts, what species do you wanna target?


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Snook n poons. When? Have you check tide charts yet? I'd help, but then the spot wouldn't be secret any more ;D Do I have to wear a blindfold?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

lol no blindfolds, we just have to become blood brothers lol , whenever its an incoming for st lucie inlet is fine


----------

